# Shabaab tries to assassinate US diplomat



## Disir (Jul 28, 2019)

A suicide bombing in Mogadishu today was an assassination attempt on the UN Special Envoy to Somalia, an American diplomat, according to Shabaab.

Several people were killed or wounded when a Shabaab suicide bomber walked into the Mogadishu mayor’s office and detonated his explosives. Somali officials were meeting with the UN Special Envoy to Somalia, James Swan, prior to the attack.

According to the Associated Press, however, Swan and many others had left the building just minutes before the suicide bomber arrived. Other Somali officials were not as lucky, including Mogadishu’s mayor, who was reportedly rushed to a hospital in critical condition.
Shabaab tries to assassinate US diplomat | FDD's Long War Journal

This is actually from the 24th.  But, it didn't look like there were any ongoing conversations about it.


----------



## GLASNOST (Jul 28, 2019)

What an idiot.


----------

